# Tarkus



## Ernest Scribbler

I came across an image of a 3D model of 'Tarkus' which I modelled a few years ago. It is my take on of Emerson Lake and Palmer's Classic Album from 1971.

... Just added another view from my 3D model. I have also added a view of the original Album cover for those who have never seen it.


----------



## tricky raven

That's one cool armadillo  I'd have this feisty character defend me anytime! Armadillo's are great burrowers too..... 

I thought you'd find this interesting....

From Ted Andrew's Book ~ Animal Speak

The armadillo can move fast if it needs to. it is also a good swimmer. It will swallow air and inflate its intestines until they are able to float. Other times they will hold their breath and walk on the bottom of streams and other natural water sources. They can hold their breath for up to six minutes. 

This and their ability to dig reflects the ability of the armadillo to teach you how to move from one dimension to another. It can teach you how to move through all elements. This can be linked to specific forms of mediumship, in which the individual is able to move consciously into new dimensions and stay protected all the while. It hints of an ability to explore and walk the threads of life and death, and work with the spirits of the dead.


----------



## corydulos

Typical Ernest S. work, meaning, untypical!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

tricky raven said:


> That's one cool armadillo  I'd have this feisty character defend me anytime! Armadillo's are great burrowers too.....
> 
> I thought you'd find this interesting....
> 
> From Ted Andrew's Book ~ Animal Speak
> 
> The armadillo can move fast if it needs to. it is also a good swimmer. It will swallow air and inflate its intestines until they are able to float. Other times they will hold their breath and walk on the bottom of streams and other natural water sources. They can hold their breath for up to six minutes.
> 
> This and their ability to dig reflects the ability of the armadillo to teach you how to move from one dimension to another. It can teach you how to move through all elements. This can be linked to specific forms of mediumship, in which the individual is able to move consciously into new dimensions and stay protected all the while. It hints of an ability to explore and walk the threads of life and death, and work with the spirits of the dead.


This and their ability to dig reflects the ability of the armadillo to teach you how to move from one dimension to another. It can teach you how to move through all elements. This can be linked to specific forms of mediumship, in which the individual is able to move consciously into new dimensions and stay protected all the while. It hints of an ability to explore and walk the threads of life and death, and work with the spirits of the dead. 
[/QUOTE]

------------------------------

Wow, thanks for the informative info about Armadillos! I never knew about the swimming side of things with respect to them, so what immediately came to mind was the last track of the Album which is called "Aquatarkus" So this curiously ties in nicely with what you have quoted. This is a grand piece of Music and some people say it is Keith Emerson's 'Magnus Opus'. It is a powerful dynamic attack on the senses, but includes softer interludes before picking up again. I list below the track titles which are worth more of a look into now you have enlightened me on the life of a real Armadillo. The Album could be depicted as an Anti-War statement, but I think now the Armadillo's life cycle itself could be quite easily worked into the whole piece of music. I will try and upload the inner gate sleeve pictures that match the track titles.

Thanks again 'Tricky'for this interesting information. I am now thinking of doing a new version of the 3D model with a more realistic look!

Track listing:

"Tarkus"

"Eruption" (Emerson) – 2:43
"Stones of Years" (Emerson / Lake) – 3:43
"Iconoclast" (Emerson) – 1:16
"Mass" (Emerson / Lake) – 3:09
"Manticore" (Emerson) – 1:49
"Battlefield" (Lake) – 3:57
"Aquatarkus" (Emerson) – 3:54"


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

corydulos said:


> Typical Ernest S. work, meaning, untypical!


Thanks Corydulos! I do try to be different! Yeah, it is based on someone else's Iconic Artwork, William Neal painted the original, but I think it is powerful enough to be revisited, and as I just stated in my previous reply to Tricky Raven, it will be interesting to model it again using my latest techniques which will feature the render engine that I didn't have access to when I originally modeled the 'cute' animal/tank!


----------



## tricky raven

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Thanks again 'Tricky'for this interesting information. I am now thinking of doing a new version of the 3D model with a more realistic look!


Track listing:

"Tarkus"

"Eruption" (Emerson) – 2:43
"Stones of Years" (Emerson / Lake) – 3:43
"Iconoclast" (Emerson) – 1:16
"Mass" (Emerson / Lake) – 3:09
"Manticore" (Emerson) – 1:49
"Battlefield" (Lake) – 3:57
"Aquatarkus" (Emerson) – 3:54"[/QUOTE]

Hey that's pretty cool! I'm looking forward to seeing the new 3D model


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Tarkus original inner sleeve Artwork*

Here is the original inner sleeve artwork of Tarkus by William Neal, which you can match up with the track listing I posted previously. It would be fun given the time to model all of these scenarios.


----------



## tricky raven

Oh my these are very well done! Is that a cross between a cricket and grasshopper - if it is they work well together. I love the sphinx-like character (Manticore?)...he looks a little stunned lol and look at that tail!! I'm looking forward to seeing your new 3D creation Ernest.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Tarkus - Pteranodon*

Hello Tricky,

Yes that Ugly Lion thing is a Manticore - If I model it I will try and make it look a bit prettier!

I've just tried modeling the flying Pternodon/machine and it hasn't quite come out as I thought, but doesn't look too bad in it's early stage.

will attach the pics on another post as there is a problem with this post !


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Pterodactyl machine*

Just quickly modeled the Pterodactyl flying machine based on William Neal's original artwork. It looks a bit strange from different angles but suitably 'menacing' looking. Of course I need to 'flesh' it out as it looks rather flat at the moment, but am currently getting the 'feel' of it.


----------



## tricky raven

Yes it does look pretty fierce  ! I noticed the first two models have a different tail than the third...or is it just the angle? I like the third one for some reason....its tail (rudder) is similar to the whale. White suits its image, gives it a 'ghost' appearance and the feeling of being light as air...where black/gray somehow feels much heavier.  

I'm sure I'll see it differently once you've 'feeled' this creature out.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

tricky raven said:


> Yes it does look pretty fierce  ! I noticed the first two models have a different tail than the third...or is it just the angle? I like the third one for some reason....its tail (rudder) is similar to the whale. White suits its image, gives it a 'ghost' appearance and the feeling of being light as air...where black/gray somehow feels much heavier.
> 
> I'm sure I'll see it differently once you've 'feeled' this creature out.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes you're right, it is the angle that appears to change the tail shape. I modeled the 'Pteranodon' straight from the inner sleeve picture using techniques usually reserved for building a 3D building from a photograph. This in essence results in a model that isn't 'quite right' as the artist's 'flat' picture isn't based on an accurate 3D real life object, so some tweaking will be required. 

The white effect does give it an ethereal look about it but as you mention it is still in a flat 'cardboard' simple design mode at the moment.

Also, these images are pure raw Sketchup model views, when I am happy with the general substance of the creature I will run it through the render process which will give it that realistic look against some nice cloudscapes. 

I've just thought it is an ideal machine to introduce a mid air 'dog-fight' with the Ornithopters in the Cathedral scenario.


----------



## tricky raven

This is so cool! I can see why you enjoy this so much! When you finish the 3D model, it's like you breathed life into it. I'm looking forward to the 'realistic' view! When you do the mid-air dog-fight do you have to start over again or can you basically pop-in the Ornithopters and reposition the Pteranodon?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

tricky raven said:


> This is so cool! I can see why you enjoy this so much! When you finish the 3D model, it's like you breathed life into it. I'm looking forward to the 'realistic' view! When you do the mid-air dog-fight do you have to start over again or can you basically pop-in the Ornithopters and reposition the Pteranodon?


Glad you like all this! It is good fun, especially the render process, I'm never quite sure how it is going to turn out. And it is quite easy to add in the Pteranodon to the Cathedral / ornithopter scene and re-position them wherever and change camera angles to suit - it's a bit like movie direction in a way.


----------



## tricky raven

I find it very interesting and creative! I'm looking forward to the scenes you've directed and the 3D effect!


----------



## gregcann

Hi Ernest, Cheeky I know but any chance of a copy of the sketchup files for Tarkus?
I would love to try and print one!!
Best regards,
Greg.
ELP fan


----------



## Netuno

gregcann said:


> Hi Ernest, Cheeky I know but any chance of a copy of the sketchup files for Tarkus?
> I would love to try and print one!!
> Best regards,
> Greg.
> ELP fan


Yeah, I would like to have it too, if possible.
I want to print it and gift to my girlfriend. She is a huge fan of ELP.


----------



## Elizabeth

Typical Ernest S. work, meaning, untypical!


----------

